# Moving from South Korea



## laejpablo

I’m hoping I can get as much help an guidance as possible. We got my daughter a hedgehog (then it had babies) for a few different reasons: she’s allergic to just about every other animal and her doctor recommended something for her anxiety. We moved from the US to Korea and the transition was really hard. The hedgehogs have been such a blessing. Not only do they help her but my husband who suffers from PTSD has also benefited from having them around. 

We will be relocating from Korea back to the US (MD) in a couple of months. We may fly to the West coast and drive cross country (other cars to pick up) or may just fly all the way. 

I have not registered the hedgies as an Emotional support animal as of yet. Would it be best to do so considering that’s what we got it for? If so, where do I begin?

Also, I know United and Delta have recently made some changes to their emotional support and service animal policy. Does anyone have any experience with the new rules and traveling with hedgehogs? 

Lastly, who all should I contact to make sure I can fly (even if in undercarriage) the hedgehogs out of Korea and into the US? I know the airline is a must but is there any other agency I should reach out to? 

Thank you all in advance for you kind advice in helping us get Milkshake and Sonic to our new home!


----------



## Draenog

I'm afraid you can't take them with you. Only hedgehogs coming from countries that have not been infected with foot and mouth disease are allowed to enter the US (this is the reason the USDA stopped wild caught imports from Africa).

Korea is not on the list of regions that have been declared free of FMD.

https://www.aphis.usda.gov/aphis/pet-travel/bring-pet-into-the-united-states/pet-hedgehogs-into-us

You can try to call to see if anything has changed, but I'm afraid they won't be allowed into the US.


----------



## laejpablo

Thank you for your help! My kiddos will be sad but we’ll definitely find them a good home


----------



## [email protected]

laejpablo said:


> I'm hoping I can get as much help an guidance as possible. We got my daughter a hedgehog (then it had babies) for a few different reasons: she's allergic to just about every other animal and her doctor recommended something for her anxiety. We moved from the US to Korea and the transition was really hard. The hedgehogs have been such a blessing. Not only do they help her but my husband who suffers from PTSD has also benefited from having them around.
> 
> We will be relocating from Korea back to the US (MD) in a couple of months. We may fly to the West coast and drive cross country (other cars to pick up) or may just fly all the way.
> 
> I have not registered the hedgies as an Emotional support animal as of yet. Would it be best to do so considering that's what we got it for? If so, where do I begin?
> 
> Also, I know United and Delta have recently made some changes to their emotional support and service animal policy. Does anyone have any experience with the new rules and traveling with hedgehogs?
> 
> Lastly, who all should I contact to make sure I can fly (even if in undercarriage) the hedgehogs out of Korea and into the US? I know the airline is a must but is there any other agency I should reach out to?
> 
> Thank you all in advance for you kind advice in helping us get Milkshake and Sonic to our new home!


I know this post is a year old, but if anyone is still active on it, could you please tell me where you were able get hedgehogs in South Korea? My emotional support dog died in October at 15 and my anxiety has been pretty bad without him. I have been considering a hedgie for a while now and reading how much they helped your daughter just confirmed that this is the way I want to go. I had such an anxiety attack last night - if you could please tell me how you got them, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Yukidama's mama

I’m sorry to hear of your health issues and dog passing away recently. I myself struggled when our family dog passed away.

It would be best just to create a new post asking for South Korea breeders/pet stores in the title to get more responses. There were a couple people active on here last year that live in South Korea and had hedgies, I’m not sure if they’re still active but they might respond 
I imagine it is similar to here in Japan and they are sold in pet stores or even hedgehog cafes. Try looking up exotic pet stores, that would be the best place or a reputable breeder but they don’t have licenses here so I’m not sure if they’d be better to be honest...

Although I’m not sure if a hedgehog is the best pet if you suffer with anxiety. My partner has anxiety and when it was bad he couldn’t hold our boy because if he was huffing and popping on his lap it made him feel worse and I’d have to take him off of him. Everyone is different though and has different coping mechanisms. Might be worth considering a more calmer animal, just from comments that my boyfriend has made. Of course he loves our boy and enjoys spending time with him but if he’s having a bad day and so is our hedgie it doesn’t work for him. I love snuggling with my boy but not all of them like to cuddle and sometimes he is hard work, it really can depend if you get a friendly/well socialized one or an aggressive/shy one. All I say is ask to hold it yourself when you go to buy one and if it won’t uncurl from a ball, I wouldn’t buy it. It will take a lot of work to get it to be social. If you hold it and it’s sniffing around then it will probably be tamer. This is just my opinion of course.

Hedgies can also have many health issues, which I’ve found quite stressful to do deal with (I’m currently dealing with an ongoing vomiting issue with my boy ><), especially living in a foreign country myself. So perhaps another thing to consider if this could make your anxiety worse. If you do decide to get a hedgie, I recommend reading through all the care guidelines here, they helped me massively to prepare and the community is great for helping with any questions etc.

Please don’t take any offence to my post, I’m just trying to give you some advice so you can decide if a hedgehog is the right pet, since you mentioned your health issues. I’d hate for you not to be happy or end up feeling worse if you weren’t aware of some of their behavior or health issues and have to surrender the hedgehog.

Whatever you decide, I hope you enjoy having a new pet soon! ♡


----------



## Jai

Are you still in Korea? I am asking because I am running out of time and I am returning to the states soon and just found out the the hedgehog my ex-roommate left behind is not allowed in the USA. I am looking for a safe suggestion to find her a new home. Any advice would be appreciated. I have asked my coworkers and students, but none would like to take her. I feel really bad that my roommate has done this so I want to be sure she goes to someone who will care for her and make sure she is safe and well cared for.


----------

